# Wavy feathers



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi, I noticed the other day that Peanut has wavy flight feathers. He was about 10 weeks old when I got him and I went through a period there where I had to supplement his food intake with a daily hand feeding as he was crying and bobbing his head for a good couple of weeks. He was also slightly underweight. The breeder that I got him from is elderly and had about 15 babies to tend to so I'm not sure my Peanut received the full TLC treatment. I read on the Internet that the wavy feathers may be a symptom of a nutritional deficiency - or worse. He is currently being fed Lafeber's nutri-berries, seed mix with pellets, millet and veggies so I believe he is now getting the proper nutrition. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if I can get some advice on what I can do to correct the wavy feathers. Thanks.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

When your 'tiel has his next molt, the feathers should grow in straighter. Sounds like he is on a good quality diet so the waviness should correct itself with time.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok, great! That is good news. Thanks 😄


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I agree with CharVicki. It's pretty much nutritional and since he is on a good diet the feather's will be straighter in no time. Feather waviness is the result of an all-seed diet (lack of vitamin A or fatty liver disease), lack of certain protein amino acids, or lack of sunlight/full spectrum lighting or vitamin D3. But vitamin D3 is found in pellets to make up for the lack of sunlight most parrots get. I would give him foods and veggies with a little more Vitamin A in them because that's the one most parrots are deficient in and need added to their diet since seeds and pellets don't have a lot of it. If his skin is dry right now and it is not because of the weather then more vitamin A will also help that.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks kiwi!


----------

